# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  MMowned slogan!

## Krazzee

I have made a motto that i think represents MMowned, i think it should be at the top of the site and under the banner, tell me what you think

"Once you hack, you never go back" lol me and my friend were bored and thought it up, if you got your own slogan list it here!

----------


## Amedis

Errr .. I you and a freind? You said that to me when we were in game the day we started the guild >.<

----------


## Krazzee

i know, but me and my friend thought about it a while ago.

----------


## LightWave

that saying is so old lmao all u did is just chagne it from once u go black u never go back lol like at my work we say if its white its all right when cooking chcicken, or when in doubt throw it out

----------


## Krazzee

LOL nice ones LightWave, and yes i did take it from the saying, but i still think it applies to mmowned.

----------


## LightWave

well ya like in my work sence we work with blk people instead of calling the black custmers that want there food for free what we call them is canadians but ill think of some slogans i am always copming up with some **** like when i want people to look at my weird i say this "Hello. im sir limp dick of the Flacid kingdom" and they ahve nothing to say after that

----------


## Krazzee

rofl. i have tears in my eyes lol.

----------


## LightWave

cant beat my fav one i came up with off the top of my head one day talking to my friend here it is "monkeys are cool cause they have 20inch rims on their cars" im not racist but i though it sounded funny even my blk friends think its funny

----------


## Krazzee

L O L

----------


## LightWave

heres a slogan i just though of it has nothing to deal with mmowned but here it is its a mod of the one i just said a min ago "when i doubt shove it in her mouth"

----------


## bloodofwar

I kinda don't like the slogan, its really pushy on mmowned cause all it represents is MMowned being a hack site. like i've been here for quite a while, and i have never used a hack, and i still have fun benig here. Nice idea tho

----------


## Matt

nice slogans guys.. I still can't think of a slogan for mmowned though..

----------


## Tenche

Its not original though

How about 
"Blizzard has been mmOWNED"

LOL

----------


## Krazzee

lol that is an awesome one tenche, really fits the site, i bet ya Matt will pick it lol.

----------


## LightWave

here is how my friend was talking about mmowned to a person aline " Have u ever wanted to get the upper hand? how about play god? or find things no one els can? well then go to mmowned.com!" its long but i was like dude come on just tell them to go to the site instead off all that

----------


## Amedis

"Pick it" Who even said we were going to have a slogan? -.-

----------


## LightWave

no one just thought maybe we should have one

----------


## afiwarlord

"MMOwned - Get on top of high boxes"

----------


## Amedis

Everything you ever wanted to know, always.

^^

----------


## Tenche

thats cheesy....

It should really be 

"wana get a OMG OMG BAN BAN BAN! go to mmowned.com"

----------


## king11

lmao "wana get a OMG OMG BAN BAN BAN! go to mmowned.com"

----------


## Matt

> "MMOwned - Get on top of high boxes"


THATS AWESOME!!! I LOVE IT! LOL!

----------


## KuRIoS

MMOwned Get up - Stay up (on high boxes) :P

----------


## moondisicple

"MMOwned - Get on top of high boxes" - Love that one hahahha

----------


## Relz

dont just beat'em MMOwn them. =D

----------


## Amedis

Top 3 (In no order)

1. MMOwned - Get on top of high boxes.
2. Blizzard has been MMOwned!
3. Dont just beat 'em MMOwn them.

----------


## idusy-org

LOL those are like the only 3...maybe there was 4... anyway im gonna be thinking about one tonight, while i can't get to sleep. (like everynight)

----------


## KuRIoS

but we are not picking a slogan, haha.... it was just a thread.

----------


## Amedis

I said that ealier. This is just for fun  :Smile:

----------


## Dullface

> "MMOwned - Get on top of high boxes"


It says it like it is lol, that one wins.

----------


## Datonking

Slogan test....MMOwned...handing ownage by the cupful.......MMOwned Were Naked NE Females are real!......MMOwned Were Ghetto Kmarts are a thing of the past...MMOwned Were we dont dunk oreos......MMOwned Boo. did i scare ya? MMOwned Were smell-o-vison is old skool.......MMOwned we always go to uranus....MMOwned The Fresh MAker........MMOwned cleans all stains including onion makeup

----------


## scbear

This one off the top of my head...MMOwned: you beat it, we cheat it  :Stick Out Tongue:  .

----------


## Datonking

I was looking at some comics and figured this is my best.......MMOwned:Our mount is your warchief

----------


## Scarmaker

OK, mine is kinda lame not really funny but here it is
The olny reason i sorta like it is because in a way it sums the site up. Hacks / Scams / Secret Areas / Model Edits all change your gameplay, taking the fun up past what Blizz designed.

MMOwned - Taking WoW to the next level

----------


## Datonking

That one is used on 12 other fourms...iz ok but not original

----------


## Liania

Or we could use something simple, down to the point, and that no ones ever used before. Something like..

We kick ass in the face?

----------


## Datonking

lawlz or We kick faces in the ass haha ur's is good

----------


## Marlo

i like

"Were a bunch of Rowdy slags!"

----------


## Datonking

whats a slag...and whats a bunch....i like this also....We put the T in Tacos

----------


## Marlo

Slags an english word! forgot  :Frown:

----------


## wondoman

what serever you play on Krazzee? thats a good 1...like the raiders once u go black you dont go back

----------


## Fault

I like the quote that i have been saying in various portions of the forum:
"Some live in the world, some change what they can do in the world, we change the world"

----------


## Krazzee

i play on Gurubashi, alliance (US)

----------


## WarriorPwner

MMOwned- If you find a hack, we prolly already got it. no no that was bad

MMOwned- We own MMO's.

----------


## Latoneyde

Mmowned - STOP TRAPPING ME WITH DARK PORTALS DAMIT

Mmowned - Campfires make the world go round

ohh i got another one!

Mmowned - I got over AQ20 gates and all i got was a t-shirt

----------


## Zentek

"AMAGAWD KUM HEER TO L33CH GM ILAND KK?"
Yes I r teh bored  :Frown:

----------


## Minimized

Mmowned - Nothing ain't worth hacking.
Mmowned - 'Cause nothing can't be hacked.
Mmowned - What Blizzard prevents tomorrow, we're doing today.
Mmowned - 'Cause sprint doesn't stack.
First there were nothing... Then there were Mmowned...

Atleast I tried!

----------


## Amedis

MMOwned - Get on top of high boxes
MMOwned - We kite dragons

Best ones ever. Im pertty sure they are already in this thread  :Smile:

----------


## Jones4ever

MMOwned The Way You Play  :Big Grin:

----------


## Yano

MMowned...we put the OW in OWNED.

L2BOT...roll MMowned.

MMowned...cheaters always prosper.

MMowned...where cheaters come to...cheat?

MMowned...outsmarting devs since 2005.

If any of these have been repeated, I didn't read the rest of the thread, so eh, if I copy yours unknowingly, then it must be a good one hehe.

----------


## Alkhara Majere

MMOwned - We kite dragons.

Still my favorite. Oldie but goodie :P

----------


## Dkmnofx321

MMowned, we conjure our own water.

----------


## Relz

MMOwned, raping nubs one by one.

----------


## Enfeebleness

Mmowned- Because to 80% of the people: "What search button?"

Mmowned- You may not be the best, but atleast you can take their flag, run 5x faster to your base, run up a wall, and get a anti-afk bot going.

You have no idea, why you got banned,
You're curious to why, you don't understand.
Come to MMOwned, and have some fun,
And do it quickly, the revolutions begun.
Speed hack, wall hack, exploit it with grace.
And stick it to Blizzard, right in their face.

Could probably do without the first 2 lines but meh, whatever

----------


## Minimized

MMowned - "I was just lagging!"
MMowned - Cheap shots Blizzard
MMowned - We pick up our tent, roll out our sleeping bags. Prepares the marshmellows. And then, ofcourse, we light our Dark Portal.

I can't spell "marshmellows"... Perhaps it's "mashmellows". Idk.

----------


## Mazgra

I Love It.

----------


## Marlo

"MMOwned - bend the rules"
"MMOwned - play hard, hack harder"
"MMOwned - what would jesus do?"
"MMOwned - raping blizzard since 2006"
"MMOwned - rules are for noobs"
"MMOwned - where idle thumbs collaborate"

----------


## Gnomaged

MMowned home of the lazy cheating bastard

----------


## Relz

> MMowned home of the lazy cheating bastard


QQ, we cheat to make the game funner.

----------


## Zentek

> MMowned home of the lazy cheating bastard


Lazy? Yes. Cheating? Yup. Bastard? Nevar!

----------

